# Anyone Know a Good Salamander Importer or Andersoni Breeder?



## Slongo (Aug 10, 2012)

I've been trying to get my hands on an A. Andersoni (very similar to an axolotl) but I can't find them in Canada.

Anyone know of a store that will import salamanders? I know you can bring them over the boarder from the states and that they are not CITE protected so it should be like bring in any other salamander.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

talk to menagerie, they often have salamanders there (including axolotis).


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

sorry, we don't... We stopped selling Axolotls as well.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Slongo said:


> I've been trying to get my hands on an A. Andersoni (very similar to an axolotl) but I can't find them in Canada.
> 
> Anyone know of a store that will import salamanders? I know you can bring them over the boarder from the states and that they are not CITE protected so it should be like bring in any other salamander.


I highly doubt you'll find these but there is a similar species sold in Asian grocery stores, especially the one called First Choice in Markham

However, you have to tell them you want it live


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Slongo said:


> I've been trying to get my hands on an A. Andersoni (very similar to an axolotl) but I can't find them in Canada.
> 
> Anyone know of a store that will import salamanders? I know you can bring them over the boarder from the states and that they are not CITE protected so it should be like bring in any other salamander.


You'll have to look outside the box. Look for breeders in the states.


----------

